# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Κλούβα με αρσενικό cockatiel

## Zorba_The_Freak

Δεσποινίς cockatiel, ευπαρουσίαστη, καλλιεργημένη και με μεγάλη ακίνητη περιουσία, ζητεί νεαρό, ήμερο και ανοιχτόχρωμο (πχ lutino ή heavy pied) για σοβαρή σχέση και ότι ήθελε προκύψει.

Το ζευγάρι θα κατοικίσει στην ιδιόκτητη μαιζονέτα της νύφης



Ενώ τον ελεύθερο του χρόνο θα τον περνάει οικογενειακά εδω:




Στην οικογένεια του γαμπρού δίνεται προίκα είτε η παρακατω κλουβα είτε... (π.χ. εχω πολλα ενυδρειακα)

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

UP...

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Μεγάλη προίκα δίνεις Γιώργο, γιά κανένα εξοχικό δεν κάνεις νύξη.. Εύχομαι να βρεθεί ο κατάλληλος γαμπρός.. Δεν λες πόσο μηνών είναι η νύφη !!! :winky:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Θελω να την καλοπαντρεψω  :Happy: 

Η νυφη γεννηθηκε 22/12/2011. Ειναι δηλαδη 9 μηνων τωρα...

----------


## mai_tai

εχω εναν καλο γαμπρο...αλλα ειναι μικρος ακομη...!ελπιζω να μην μ βγει νυφη μοναχα(παιζεται κ αυτο το ενδεχομενο...)!!!αλλα για σοβαρη σχεση που ζητας ...δεν ξερω....!!!χεχεχε πλακα κανω γιωργο-μακαρι να βρεις κανα ανοιχτοχρωμο να βγαλεις ομορφα μικρουλια :Love0030:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

ΙΣΧΥΕΙ...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

ΙΣΧΥΕΙ...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

ΙΣΧΥΕΙ...

Στάλθηκε από το GT-P5110 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ρία

γιώργο το κοκατιλάκι δικό σου είναι;; γιατί στα στοιχεία λέει πως έχεις έναν ευτύχη!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ευτύχη εχω, αλλα θυληκο  :Happy:

----------


## Ρία

κ γιατί δεν τα ζευγαρωνεις;;

----------


## lagreco69

Θα παρακαλεσω! να αφησουμε την αγγελια του Γιωργου καθαρη! οχι αλλα  :Sign0006:  :Sign0006:

----------


## vicky_ath

> κ γιατί δεν τα ζευγαρωνεις;;


Σωτηρία το θηλυκό πουλάκι που έχει ο Γιώργος, είναι ο Ευτύχης... απλά αντί για αρσενικό που νομίζαμε στην αρχή του βγήκε κοριτσάκι τελικά!

Αν το θέλει ο Γιώργος, μπορούμε να σβήσουμε όλα τα περιττά σχόλια από το θέμα!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Δεν με πειραζει... Σιγα...  :winky:

----------


## Ρία

αα!! οκ!! σόρρυ δημήτρη! η δύναμη της περιέργειας!! όχι άλλα  :Sign0006:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ισχύει...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ισχύει...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ισχύει...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ισχύει...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ισχύει...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Τελευταίο UP...

----------

